# Google pulls support for IE6



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/01/modern-browsers-for-modern-applications.html



> Many other companies have already stopped supporting older browsers like Internet Explorer 6.0 as well as browsers that are not supported by their own manufacturers. Were also going to begin phasing out our support, starting with Google Docs and Google Sites. As a result you may find that from March 1 key functionality within these products -- as well as new Docs and Sites features -- wont work properly in older browsers.


.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's really about time. I know we have some regular TSG users who are still using IE6 and it does make things difficult to write for such old software. I just checked our stats and almost 7% of our visitors last month used IE6.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The problem is that many companies are still stuck with IE 6 because of legacy application support. With non-core business sectors like IT seeing their budgets and payrolls slashed, the issues won't get resolved.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

What kind of legacy application support? I'm sure there are still some out there, but IE7 came out almost 5 years ago. Even if IE6 wasn't a buggy, unreliable browser (IMHO, particularly in regard to it's unusual HTML compatibility), it's time to move on in my opinion. 

But, I can't argue with the statistics -- 7% of visitors is actually much higher than I would have expected. Of course, we have no idea what Google's stats look like, but turning down 7% of users is a pretty big deal.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I can think of a half dozen that the company I work for uses. It costs money to upgrade. Some programs are custom built. Serious code changes have to be made. Then the program has to be tested. And users may need to be retrained. 

I just read an article on the web the other day about the ridiculously high percentage of computers in a corporate environment still using IE 6 due to application compatibility problems with newer versions.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

There's no doubt that even small changes can be a big cost in corporations, but hasn't IE6 security support been ended? I'm not 100% sure of that, but if so, it seems like upgrading is really a requirement at this point. (Of course, if I'm wrong, I'm sure it won't be long.  )

I read this when it came out in August -- just had to do some searching to find it. The web site is less than exciting, but I thought it was interesting that someone cared enough to make it. 

http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/08/06/internet.explorer.six/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It doesn't matter if security support has ended. It can still be run and used.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Well, I guess that's true... as long as you don't want to use Google services. 

Seriously, though just because something can be used doesn't mean it's wise to do so. Of course, I suppose that most corporations would have a pretty decent content filter and firewall before anything gets to the browsers anyway, making security concerns (almost) moot. Just my two cents.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

There are a ton of features I would like to include in my many websites, but Internet Explorer (even the new IE8) still don't support, so I haven't added them yet. This is real shame, because it does put a stop on web progress...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Very timely. Dotty posted this today. 
http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/899018-thread-title-header-not-changing.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I suspect that wasn't an IE6 problem as it sorted itself out... (I suspect a caching issue on her company's part.) Even so, it does point out the "unable to upgrade due to work" issue, but I'm not personally convinced that there's many excuses for an IT department not to have upgraded by now. I guess that's easy for me to say, huh?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

IT departments don't make decisions on how much of a company's money to spend. It's about money.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> I suspect that wasn't an IE6 problem as it sorted itself out... (I suspect a caching issue on her company's part.) Even so, it does point out the "unable to upgrade due to work" issue, but I'm not personally convinced that there's many excuses for an IT department not to have upgraded by now. I guess that's easy for me to say, huh?


My company hasn't upgraded. Why? Our business does not include web surfing. In fact, if we surf the web on company time we are severely spanked, possibly fired. It's called "time theft". There is absolutely no benefit for the IT department to waste it's time upgrading countless hundreds of computers. We are still running XP and Office 2003.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

pyritechips said:


> My company hasn't upgraded. Why? Our business does not include web surfing. In fact, if we surf the web on company time we are severely spanked, possibly fired. It's called "time theft". There is absolutely no benefit for the IT department to waste it's time upgrading countless hundreds of computers. We are still running XP and Office 2003.


Exactly. If the web browser works for what the company needs it to do, there's no reason to upgrade. It doesn't matter if the browser doesn't work with XYZ website if browsing it is not necessary for your job.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Where it gets interesting is that this will, of course, apply to Google Apps (for your Domain). Companies using Google Apps but that haven't upgraded their version of IE will be forced to do so.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

avisitor said:


> Where it gets interesting is that this will, of course, apply to Google Apps (for your Domain). Companies using Google Apps but that haven't upgraded their version of IE will be forced to do so.


....Companies realize they have to upgrade (forced by google, not MS) how many do you think may decide to switch to the chrome browser instead.

..hmmmm, I wonder what google had in mind, when they decided to stop supporting IE6 ???:down:


----------

